# Best Tcp optimizer setting for windows 7



## Abhii1902 (Nov 7, 2012)

Suggest me best Tcp optimizer settings for windows 7 for 3.6 mbps connection


----------



## Vignesh B (Nov 7, 2012)

Try out TCP Optimizer. I have heard that it works in speeding up in some cases.
It had worked for(kind of) me when I was using Windows XP. But after shifting to Windows 7 & now 8, I don't use such utilities. The compound TCP stack in these later version of Windows  is entirely self-tuning, irrespective of the link latency and quality thereby negating any effects of such utilities.


----------



## Abhii1902 (Nov 7, 2012)

Actually I installed tcp optimizer but after few tweaks my speed decreased from 3.6 mbps to 25kbps as I forget to backup my original settings now I don't know how to increase my speed to 3.6 mbps again

Actually I installed tcp optimizer but after few tweaks my speed decreased from 3.6 mbps to 25kbps as I forget to backup my original settings now I don't know how to increase my speed to 3.6 mbps again


----------



## Vignesh B (Nov 8, 2012)

Open TCP Optimizer. Select your speed, there is an option for selecting Windows default in choose your settings.


----------

